# Pc mit Tv verbinden



## Schweizer90 (12. August 2010)

Also ich habe eine ATI 3600 HD grafik karte, mein betriebssystem ist windows 7. also meine karte hat einen video chinc ausgang und einen s video ausgang ich habe es mit beiden kabeln versucht mein pc erkent keinen 2 monitor oder sonst irgendwas ich kriege auch kein bild auf denn tv und bei catalyst control center kann ich nirgendwo irgend eine einstellung finden um tv out zu aktivieren oder sonst etwas.

Ich brauche denn TV nur um dvds auf dem pc abspielen zukönnen und am tv kucken bitte um schnelle hilfe


----------



## PC Heini (12. August 2010)

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung bei Anzeige. Klick Dich dort mal durch.
Ansonsten im Gerätemanager, Grafikkarte Eigenschaften.
Wie sieht es mit dem TV Eingangssignal aus? Stimmt der mit dem Grakaausgang überein?


----------



## rd4eva (12. August 2010)

Windows 7 erkennt eigentlich von allein ob ein externes Gerät angeschlossen wurde aber du kannst trotzdem mal [Windows-Taste]+[P] probieren wenn der Fernseher angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Schweizer90 (12. August 2010)

Na Ja ich habe mich schon überall durchgeklickt und ich kriege es nciht hin das er denn erkennt ich habe pc mit einem externem Bildschirm verbinden mit projektor verbinden usw


----------



## PC Heini (12. August 2010)

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass ein Projektor und ext. Monitor gehen. Diese Geräte sind auch auf die Grakasignale abgestimmt und dafür gebaut worden. Ein TV Gerät ( kommt auch aufs Alter und Modell an ), halt eben nicht. Sollte Dein TV Gerät dafür bestimmt sein, an einem PC angeschlossen zu werden, gibts sicher am TV in der Menuesteuerung Einstellungsoptionen. Dann klappts auch mit der Signalübertragung.
Nenn doch auch mal Marke und Typ dess TVs. Dann kann man besser nach dem Fehler suchen.


----------



## Schweizer90 (12. August 2010)

ist noch ein alter Röhren monitor von philips aber es ging schon mal als ich windows xp hatte aber da war es noch einfacher einzustellen man muste nur die pixel ganz nahc unten und die hz zahl dann gings aber keine ahnung wie ich das hinkriegen soll


----------



## PC Heini (12. August 2010)

Da ich selbst kein Win7 habe, kann ich leider keine genauen Anweisungen geben. Die Steuerung kann aber nicht viel von XP abweichen. Klick Dich einfach mal in der Systemsteuerung durch, was mit der Graka oder Monitor zu tun hat. Ansonsten fügst Du manuell einen 2ten Monitor ( TV ) hinzu und richtest den dann ein.


----------



## Schweizer90 (12. August 2010)

Das ist gnau mein problem bei xp gab es eine option oder besser gesagt man konte auswählen mit was verbinden und konte danach auch tv erkennung erzwingen nur das gibts iwi bei vista net oder ich suchs schon seit 2 tagen


----------



## PC Heini (12. August 2010)

Dann scheint wohl ein Treiber oder Softwareproblem vorzuliegen. In Vista funktionierts gleich wie in XP. Da Win 7 auf Vista aufgebaut ist, und somit auch wieder andere Treiber und Software ( zum ansteuern ) braucht, würde ich mal nach den neusten Treibern und Software zu Deiner Graka suchen.
Ansonsten suchst Du wirklich am falschen Ort.
Bin die nächsten 2 Tage nicht da, und somit müsstest Dich bis Sonntag gedulden. ( Bin in Schlatt  )
Was aber auch noch sein könnte, dass das Kabel nen Schaden hat.
Dammn, wenn man nicht selbst vor solchen Spinnmaschinen hocken kann.


----------

